# My new F550



## A&LSiteService (Sep 13, 2010)

Just picked her up today!!!!! Now all we need is a little snow!!!! Sorry about the size of the pics I haven't figured out how to resize them yet...


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

That thing is AWESOME! Time for us to upgrade part of our fleet as well. Loving the new F550s!


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

NICE!! Make sure to post more pictures of your trucks!!


----------



## A&LSiteService (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks man, I've been working on this one for a while now. Now I just need it to snow... This is the first Ford I have owned but I really like it except for the fuel mileage. Driving home today it got about 7 mpg...


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nice truck good luck with it gas or diesel???


----------



## A&LSiteService (Sep 13, 2010)

I only have the two trucks right now but I'll try to get some pics of the 3/4 ton tomorrow.


----------



## A&LSiteService (Sep 13, 2010)

It's a 6.4 ltr. Diesel


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice setup. You will love that wideout.
I highly suggest the rubber snow flap on the top of the blade.


----------



## A&LSiteService (Sep 13, 2010)

I havent even had a chance to really play with it yet, but I am planning on putting on a snow deflector


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Gorgeous setup. Congrats!


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Not a ford guy, but that is one good looking truck. But those extra tail lights on the box sticking out, I dunno about that.


----------



## MarksTLC (Oct 6, 2003)

That's a beauty. 

I've been looking for an 08' F550 crew with a flatbed. Enjoy it.


----------



## A&LSiteService (Sep 13, 2010)

Check out Fox Ford in Grand Rapids Michigan, they have a bunch of new and used trucks. And pretty good prices. Mine is a brand new 2009


----------



## bossplwr09 (Sep 24, 2007)

fox is a great dealership to work with.. excellent service dept.! goodluck with the new truck


----------



## A&LSiteService (Sep 13, 2010)

I just wish I was closer to them. I'm about 2 hours away.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Nice truck!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Puuuurrrddyyy!!! That thing is a beast! It'll make you plenty of $$$$$ this winter!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks great. I hope it makes you alot of money.


----------



## A&LSiteService (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the positive posts. I hope we all have a very profitable season!


----------



## The Cow Man (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks really nice!


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Awesome truck. Especially with the Wideout.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Thats a pretty serious truck, congrats. 

I'll be interested to hear how you like the henderson replacement tailgate spreading unit. Keep us posted

Good luck and have a good season


----------



## A&LSiteService (Sep 13, 2010)

I will keep you posted on the RTS, I have never used these but after a little research I liked what I found, mainly having a center discharge shoot for the salt so it spreads like a traditional v box, not off to the left or right side like an under tailgate spreader. The other issue I ran into was the clearance when the box is up. With the undertailgate spreader there was not a lot of room for the spinner but with the RTS there is more than enough room.


----------



## justinizzi (Sep 12, 2009)

Good luck we have the same truck and we love it. We have had it for a year now and it has been a great truck.


----------



## Kentuckydiesel (Dec 12, 2005)

A&LSiteService;1094397 said:


> Thanks man, I've been working on this one for a while now. Now I just need it to snow... This is the first Ford I have owned but I really like it except for the fuel mileage. Driving home today it got about 7 mpg...


The EPA regs are causing that mileage due to the required particulate filter/regen process. 

*6.4 Regen Info *

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Diesel particulates in the exhaust are trapped by the DPF. Regeneration is the process by which exhaust temperatures are increased so the particulates are combusted. The frequency and length of regeneration will fluctuate as both are determined by the drive cycle. For most drive conditions, regeneration frequency will vary from 100 - 600 miles (161 - 804 Km) between occurrence and last from 10 to 40 minutes. The first regeneration does not require 100 miles (161 Km) and may occur at any time. The length of regeneration is usually reduced if a constant speed above 30 MPH (48 Km/h) is maintained. 
The following is a list of normal operation while the vehicle is in regeneration, and do not require repair. If you are not sure if the vehicle is in regeneration, 
IDS can be used to monitor the Diesel Particulate Filter (DPF) PID.

• Engine idle speed can be 1100 to 1200 RPM in park/neutral with foot off 
brake. 
• High idle speed drops to within 50 RPM of normal idle when the brake pedal is touched, PRNDL is actuated, or clutch is actuated. 
• White smoke in cold ambients is normal and the mount will be increased 
during regeneration. 
• Powertrain power is limited to 325 horsepower(HP). 
• Engine responsiveness may be slightly different than normal operation. 
• During initiation of regeneration, exhaust smell may be noticed - especially 
on new vehicles. 
• Powertrain sound will be different including air induction noise (including 
flutter on deceleration or engine shut down), exhaust noise, and 
changes in engine radiated noise. 
• During regeneration, exhaust temperatures are elevated.

....Now I've heard without the particulate filter/regen process, those engines will do 20+ MPG even in the heavier trucks.....But I'm sure 13+ extra MPG wouldn't entice you to turn your back on our loving EPA would it? 

-Phillip


----------



## A&LSiteService (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks for the info Phillip, This is the first diesel I have owned since my 02 d-max and It is crazy how diesels are now. With this as a starting point I need to start doing a little bit of research! Thanks again.


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice Truck! We also have a 6.4 F-550, and your mileage is spot on with ours. We typically get about 6.5 towing our equipment trailer, IIRC. 

Just curious, what are the advantages to running a tailgate spreader setup versus a V-box? Or is it just personal preference? I don't see many people around here with tailgate spreaders, so I'm just curious. 

- Dan


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice...congrats


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Holy Crapola....Thats a Great Looking set-up...Should be a Big Money Maker for you..


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

Nice truck, I have a 2006 F550 w/ the 6.0 PS and love it!

My personal work truck is a 2008 F350 w/ the 6.4. I started out with mileage about the same as yours. Two years and 135,000 miles later, I'm running in the 16-19 empty, and 12-15 towing. So your mileage should improve as the motor breaks in. I have another 08 350 and its showing about the same with 110,000 miles


----------



## snowtech (Sep 18, 2010)

wow, thats a bad @ss truck. we have all 3/4 ton trks, do you need a cdl to run a 550?


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

snowtech;1095136 said:


> wow, thats a bad @ss truck. we have all 3/4 ton trks, do you need a cdl to run a 550?


No CDL. I believe mine is registered for 17,950


----------



## snowtech (Sep 18, 2010)

good to know, i have been wanting a bigger truck, after seeing that one i really want one now.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

wow nice F550 looks like a nice GMC in the back too


----------



## A&LSiteService (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the compliments guys, I am very proud of this one, and I DO hope we all have a great season!!!!!!!

-Dan, I decided to use the replacement tailgate spreader because I was putting central hydraulics on the truck so it made sense to go that route, at first I was going to run a under tailgate unit but we ran into clearance issues with the box up so I have all the clearance I need now. Also I didn't want the added weight of the v-box nor have it be as top heavy. I run a v in the gmc but this time I decided to go with something different with this truck.

Snowtech- You do not need a cdl in Michigan if the trucks combined gvw is 26,000 or less, mine is plated at 26,000 one pound over and it becomes cdl. The 550 is rated for 19500 and yes it is 4x4 I was informed this is new in the last few years, From what I was told 4x4 used to be 17,500 but in 09 they took it up to 19,500. I hope this helps with a few of your questions.


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks A&L, makes sense and I can see why some would go that route. Plus, you don't have to clean the top of the V-box off when you get chunks of salt on top or when it freezes inside - that's something that gets old quick.

Our 2008 F-550 is a 19,500 GVW while our 2005 is 17,500. For us it required a different inspection sticker, it's on our bumper as opposed to the windshield.


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

Not a ford guy but thats one sweet setup you got there, we just bought a C4500, keeps up posted on the henderson. What did the henderson run you?


----------



## Bird21 (Sep 4, 2008)

Ditch the filter and get a tuner................ Hello 26 mpg... Not that I did it to mine, I am just sayin..


----------



## A&LSiteService (Sep 13, 2010)

I will have to look at the reciept but I want to say it was around $4000 give or take. the mild steel(painted) version is a little bit less but for the price difference the stainless I felt was a better way to go. Knaphide in Flint Mi. has some really good prices right now and I believe they will drop ship. If you are interested call Dan @810-762-1100 he is a great guy to deal with.


----------



## porter lawncare (Aug 14, 2007)

man that turned out great


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

looks great! what made you go with such a small dump body on that truck?? looks like you do landscaping and we all know its all about volume in this industry...j/w


----------



## A&LSiteService (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks Darrell, Did you get that snow-ex installed yet? Good luck to you this year!


----------



## A&LSiteService (Sep 13, 2010)

EGLC;1095767 said:


> looks great! what made you go with such a small dump body on that truck?? looks like you do landscaping and we all know its all about volume in this industry...j/w


It was all about the price... I got a great price on the truck with the dump body on it. Sometimes you just have to make it work, I could not have afforded to buy a truck like this with out the deal I got.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

A&LSiteService;1095779 said:


> It was all about the price... I got a great price on the truck with the dump body on it. Sometimes you just have to make it work, I could not have afforded to buy a truck like this with out the deal I got.


well I couldn't agree with you more about that!! sure is nice!


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I think you are going to be much happier with the replacement tailgate salter. I had an underbody mount and hated it.

Truck looks great.


----------



## Kentuckydiesel (Dec 12, 2005)

A&LSiteService;1094963 said:


> Thanks for the info Phillip, This is the first diesel I have owned since my 02 d-max and It is crazy how diesels are now. With this as a starting point I need to start doing a little bit of research! Thanks again.


No problem...Just open up the exhaust as much as you can. If you add a tuner to delete the particulate filter regen process and raise the power a bit, then go 5" exhaust with nothing between the turbo and the tailpipe but a high flow muffler, your mileage will skyrocket. 

BTW, if anyone says doing mild power mods (100-150hp) reduces engine life...I have 330,000 reliable miles that say you're wrong. 
-Phillip


----------



## Rain Man (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice truck, Great spreader, But would look better with this on the front!!!!!!


----------



## porter lawncare (Aug 14, 2007)

andy that looks very good


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

what a beauty! good luck this winter!


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Wheres the pictures of your other trucks???.....


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

that is a awesome setup, that thing looks like a workhorse


----------



## A&LSiteService (Sep 13, 2010)

Let me give them a bath, after the last week they are pretty trashed... The 550 exceeded my expectations. And thanks again for all of the compliments! Also, if anyone wants to know my true feeling on the wideout... I love it, very productive!


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

nice set up


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

nice truck man...good luck this winter...hopefully you get some snow soon


----------



## Idaho Cowboy (Dec 1, 2010)

Nice truck. Personally I think all the engines after the 7.3 are crap. The new emissions just killed them. EPA needs to leave the hell alone. 

I have a 01 F550 with the 7.3. Love it. I just need to find a plow I can put on it. Being 2wd, no one seems to have one. Looking for a heavy duty V style.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

That truck is Sweet! I really like the Dump Bed lettering inside the box! ("Snow removal/ Salting")


----------



## pvtben121 (Aug 22, 2010)

looks amazing that had to set u back alot with the central hydros


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

That truck is awesome man. How do you like the henderson spreader?


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

pvtben121;1168663 said:


> looks amazing that had to set u back alot with the central hydros


central hydro's cost like 2k+ 
in most cases


----------



## A&LSiteService (Sep 13, 2010)

The Henderson spreader is great, I don't have to remember to put gas in it... The central hydro's were a bit expensive but were well worth the money! Thanks again for all of the positive posts. Its always nice to hear good things from your peers. Merry Christmas guys, I hope everyone has a great holiday season!!


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

Any pics yet with it pushing snow?


----------



## A&LSiteService (Sep 13, 2010)

I didn't have a camera with me, the last snow so I don't have any yet but I will the next time it snows.


----------



## A&LSiteService (Sep 13, 2010)

Here are a few pics of the 2500hd and the 550, not the greatest but I took them when I remembered I still did not have any pics of the pushing...


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

That f550 is the MAN, AWESOME truck and it is FORD so it is the real deal. 
God bless you.


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

That 550 pushes! Great pics, hope you enjoy that thing!!!


----------



## Matt10486 (Mar 4, 2009)

WOW! that truck is amazing, one of the best i have seen!!!


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

What do you like better the tailgate spreader on the dump, or the V box in the pickup?

Im trying to decide if I want to buy a dump and put a v box in it or a tailgate spreader, or do I buy a f 350 and just do a v box

Thanks


----------



## Matt10486 (Mar 4, 2009)

tailgate...


----------



## A&LSiteService (Sep 13, 2010)

MatthewG;1266639 said:


> What do you like better the tailgate spreader on the dump, or the V box in the pickup?
> 
> Im trying to decide if I want to buy a dump and put a v box in it or a tailgate spreader, or do I buy a f 350 and just do a v box
> 
> Thanks


My honest opinion is the replacement tailgate on the dump, no engine to worry about running out of gas and for that matter even starting on the cold nights. I also feel it kind of defeats the purpose of a dump to put a v-box in it because it won't hold as much salt and also eats up the weight you can carry {the weight of the empty v-box}. It was NOT a cheap investment but right now I can salt all of my accounts with one truck and use the GMC to salt when needs be. I guess you really need to look at all of your accounts and try to figure out your salt usage and decide which is the best route to go. On average I go through about 4-6yds per snow. I hope this helps! Feel free to pm me anytime.
Thanks,
Andy


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

A&LSiteService;1266875 said:


> My honest opinion is the replacement tailgate on the dump, no engine to worry about running out of gas and for that matter even starting on the cold nights.* I also feel it kind of defeats the purpose of a dump to put a v-box in it *because it won't hold as much salt and also eats up the weight you can carry {the weight of the empty v-box}. It was NOT a cheap investment but right now I can salt all of my accounts with one truck and use the GMC to salt when needs be. I guess you really need to look at all of your accounts and try to figure out your salt usage and decide which is the best route to go. On average I go through about 4-6yds per snow. I hope this helps! Feel free to pm me anytime.
> Thanks,
> Andy


Yeah same! 
Why did you go with the hydros over electric? 
Also why not a liquid rig on the pickup??


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

Im a chevy man but ill admit thats the only Ford id ever buy/plow with. Nice Set-up. I love my LML Dmax though, she got me through IL's 2011 Blizzard, plowed 5 foot snow drifts like they were nothing and well nearly half the damn town!!! Plowed through the entire storm and then some more, pulled a traior the next day, and just keep going. Awesome truck, good luck =D


----------



## A&LSiteService (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the compliments guys! I hope you all had a profitable season!!


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Sweet new truck and they both look great pushing snow


----------



## bruin250 (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow thats real nice,i like it..lovin the western plow:salute:


----------

